# Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Review-Bombing nach Rassismus-Eklat?



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Review-Bombing nach Rassismus-Eklat?*

					Die neue Disney-Serie um den berühmten Jedimeister im Exil wurde jüngst durch rassistische Hetze gegen Schauspielerin Moses Ingram überschattet. Nach medialem Aufsehen für das Thema fiel nun zuletzt der Zuschauerzuspruch für Obi-Wan Kenobi. Besteht ein Zusammenhang?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi - Review-Bombing nach Rassismus-Eklat?*


----------



## slasher (9. Juni 2022)

Star Trek und Star Wars bleiben bezüglich Rassismus wohl auch in ferner Zukunft ein Märchen.
Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum man Menschen nach Hautfarbe und Herkunft be- und verurteilen muss.
Die Menschheit will so aufgeklärt und offen sein, trotzdem stolpert man an jeder Ecke der Geschichte, sogar im normalen Alltag über solche niederen Meinungen.

Traurig, das wir uns als Spitze der Evolution sehen und bezeichnen. Aber Primitiver kaum sein könnten.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (9. Juni 2022)

tjoa, deswegen fahren wir ja alle saubere Autos und schicken den alten stinkenden mist "runter zu den Afrikanern", da kümmert sich keiner um die Umwelt...

merkst was ?

ekelhaft, diese Doppelmoral welche die moderne Menschheit führt...

Mit dem rassismusgemache ist es das gleiche.
gibt immer wieder einen der aus der Reihe tanzt....


----------



## mhmilo24 (9. Juni 2022)

wollev45 schrieb:


> tjoa, deswegen fahren wir ja alle saubere Autos und schicken den alten stinkenden mist "runter zu den Afrikanern", da kümmert sich keiner um die Umwelt...
> 
> merkst was ?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht füllst du die Lücken in deinen Kommentaren etwas aus, um etwas Konkretes auszusagen. So liest sich das wie eine halb formulierte und in potenziell alle Richtungen umfallende Meinung.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (9. Juni 2022)

Alles Relativ..
Mir ist Wichtiger das ein Schauspieler seine Rolle zu verkörpern weis..
Joar sie ist Farbig .. na und? ich find sie Spielt die Rolle sehr gut in der Kenobi Serie.




was Startrek angeht.
 Robert April war in der Animated Serie auch weis.. in Strange New World ist er Schwarz...
Ist das schlimm? nein denn man kennt den Charakter nur aus Büchern und nicht On Screen.
Die Serie ist Trotzdem Super.

ein Schauspieler prägt in der Regel die Rolle die er Spielt. Deswegen funktioniert es auch nie einen Schauspieler zu ersetzten... Dabei ist es egal welche Hautfarbe er hat


hätte man jetzt zb Ewan McGregor mit nem No-Name Schauspieler in der Kenobi Serie ersetzt dann würden wir uns hier nichtmals über eine zweite Folge unterhalten


----------



## Dreak77 (9. Juni 2022)

wollev45 schrieb:


> ekelhaft, diese Doppelmoral welche die moderne Menschheit führt...


In einem Moment werden sie alle verflucht und gehasst, im nächsten stehen dieselben Aufschreier plötzlich an einer Dönerbude, sitzen beim Barber oder relaxen in einer Shishabar, dazu läuft rap, RnB und hält Fußballvereinen die Stange die es ohne Multikulti gar nicht mehr geben würde 

Devolution has begun


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mit der Serie noch nicht angefangen, aber diese Reva ist doch ein ganz neuer Charakter oder? Was spricht also dagegen, dass sie von einer schwarzen Schauspielerin gespielt wird?

Wenn sich die Leute aufregen, dass bereits bestehende Charaktere plötzlich ganz anders aussehen kann ich das ja verstehen, siehe Ariel und Schneewittchen in den kommenden Live-Action-Verfilmungen oder Triss Merigold in der Witcher-Serie. Aber hier?

Ich werde mir die Serie jedenfalls anschauen. Unabhängig davon, wie pigmentiert die beteiligten Schauspieler sind.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

Farbige Darsteller hat es schon immer in Star Wars gegeben.
Wem das nicht passt der soll was anderes gucken.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Juni 2022)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man rassistisch reagieren kann bei ner Serie wo der Kern Multikulturell ist
Angriffe auf Schauspieler sind völlig daneben
Inhaltlich nun  die Serie macht Sinn natürlich muss man ales gesehen haben und nicht nur die Kino filme um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen.
Dazu zählen auch sw rebels und clone wars
Es gab zwar paar Logik Lücken bei der letzte folge aber schwamm drüber.

Dazu mal anmerken wie eine Scify Serie Gesellschaftsprobleme ansprechen kann
Seht  mal alien nation das strotz vor Rassissmuss
Bildet aber gut die 90er wieder.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Juni 2022)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Serie noch nicht angefangen, aber diese Reva ist doch ein ganz neuer Charakter oder?


Ja und macht ihre Sache sehr gut.


sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Was spricht also dagegen, dass sie von einer schwarzen Schauspielerin gespielt wird?


Gab es doch im Star Wars Universum das farbige Schauspieler dabei waren.
Dagegen spricht nichts. Es nicht die einzige farbige Schauspielerin in der Serie ...


sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Serie jedenfalls anschauen. Unabhängig davon, wie pigmentiert die beteiligten Schauspieler sind.


Bisher finde ich die Serie ganz gut. Hab mich in den ersten 4 Folgen nie gelangweilt.

Man merkt an den rottentomatos Kommentaren, das die Verfasser der Bewertung keine wirkliche Kritik verfassen, eher ein Armutszeugnis von unterkomplexen Menschen darstellt.


----------



## Kwijibo (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich habe nun bereits mehrer Artikel zu diesem Thema gelesen und was mir durchweg aufgefallen ist, dass nirgends auch nur ansatzweise erklärt wird, was es genau an rassistischen Kommentaren gegen die Schauspielerin gab.
Nicht ein einziger Artikel hat auch nur ein Beispiel für die angeblich rassistischen Übergriffe angeführt, was ich äußerst bedenklich finde.
In der heutigen Zeit wird doch gerne jegliche Kritik als rassistisch, sexistisch oder transphob abgestempelt, selbst wenn das absolut nicht zutrifft.
Bsp.: Brie Larsons Antwort auf jegliche Kritik zu dem extrem schlechten Cap. Marvel wurde als sexistisch bezeichnet. Selbst wenn einfach nur gesagt wurde das die Handlung total platt ist, viele Logikfehler aufweist und der Plot schon nach wenigen Minuten durchschaubar ist.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass es keine rassistischen Übergriffe gab, ich finde lediglich die durchgängige Abwesenheit konkreter Beispiele sehr seltsam. Von gutem Journalismus sollte man doch erwarten, dass der auch Beispiele nennt und sich nicht nur auf die Äußerungen von direkten Beteiligten mit finanziellen Interesse (Produzenten und Schauspieler) beruft die sich gegen Kritik wehren.
Dieses lässt das Thema doch sehr einseitig erscheinen und natürlich hat ist ein Überschrifft wie bei diesen Artikeln auch ein garantiert Klickl-Lieferant.
Ferner finde ich es bedenklich, dass viele sofort drauf anspringen und ohne diese Beispiele direkt glauben, dass es wirklich einen „rassistischen Eklat“ gab und es nicht weiter hinterfragen, denn es gibt hier direkt mehrer Interessen im Hintergrund. Z.B. valide Kritik als -istisch (- hier kann man heute leider alles für - einsetzten und muss es nur auf istisch enden lassen) abzutun ohne sich mit der Kritik selber befassen zu müssen. Oder z.B.: „Good news are bad news“, denn diese Artikel werden garantiert zu mehr views der Serie führen (Guerilla Marketing).
Mich würden konkrete Beispiele hier tatsächlich mal interessieren und ob diese tatsächlich überproportional zu rassistischen posts stehen, die irgendwelche Deppen zu jedem Movie oder schwarzem Schauspieler posten.


----------



## user42 (9. Juni 2022)

Bei diesem "Rassismus-Eklat" würde mich mal interessieren, ob die entsprechenden DMs an Reva strafbewehrt waren oder nicht. Die Sache bekommt sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit, ohne das man sich über Fakten ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## BxBender (9. Juni 2022)

Spoileralarm.
Also die Kämpfe waren schon mal besser.
Vor allem in Episode 4 ist Kenobi ein alter Jedi ohne jedwede einstudierte Kampfkünste.
Das sieht man vor allem gegen Ende in der Schleuse, wo später das Wasser einbricht, udn er von beiden Seiten beschossen wird und einfach nur dumm rumsteht und sich wenig agil hin und her dreht, um die Abwehr der Schüsse anzudeuten.
Bei solchen Moves hätte kein Jedi 5 Sekunden überlebt.
Da hätten die auch mich hinstellen können, ich kann das auch nicht, bin aber billiger. ^^
Noch lächerlicher war die Abschlusszene, wo die "Flucht" von der Station gelingt.
Gefühlt 200 Leute stehen dumm herum und merken nicht, dass das Kind unter dem Umhang versteckt ist, obwohl die patrollierenden Wachen sogar direkt an ihnen vorbeistapfen.
Und als es dann zum "Schussgefecht" kommt, trifft natürlich niemand.
Noch besser ist, dass dann aus dem Nichts 2 A-Wing angeflogen kommen können udn es keine einzige Abwehrwaffe zu geben scheint, auch keine Vorwarnsysteme bei Annäherung.
Die Waffen wurden wohl vor der Serie demontiert und anschließend wieder neu montiert, damit man die Filme zumindest rechtfertigen kann.
Abfangjäger hat das Imperium wohl zur Zeit auch nicht im Einsatz, die hängen nur als Deko im Hangar herum, so wie bei der Bundeswehr das gesamte Kriegsgerät. 
Wenn am Ende dann noch erwähnt wird, dass zumindest ein Peilsender angebracht werden konnte udn das dann die ganze Zerstörung und Tötung einer ganzen Kampfeinheit rechtfertigt "und zum Plan gehört habe" (hahaha, selten so gelacht), dann hat man damit auch den letzten realen Bezug verloren.
Wäre dem so gewesen, wären nicht 200 Mann ohne Hirn herumgelaufen, sondern nur eine weit verteilte "Notbesetzung", damit das Herausschleichen bei größeren Abständen zueinander auch halbwegs erklärt werden kann und die Rebellen nicht selber über diesen Unsinn ins Grübeln geraten udn das als gewolltes Täuschungsmanöver des Imperiums enttarnen.
Aber auch das passiert ja nicht, weil Kenobi wohl auch nicht besonders intelligent zu sein scheint, zumindest nicht einmal halb so viel Grips hat wie die kleine Prinzessin, die mit 10 schon ausgefuchster zu sein scheint wie ihr Alter Ego in den Filmen und sogar Befragungen speziell trainierter Inquisitoren wie ein voll ausgebildeter starker Jedi problemlos widerstehen kann udn diese sogar nach Belieben munter drauf los auf den Arm nimmt und zu veräppeln versucht.
Auch total logisch.
Demnach sind Luke und Rey in den Filmen ja richtige Weicheier, die sich nur mit Mühe und Not mit schmerzverzehrtem Gesicht und verschwitzt vor mentaler Kraftanstrengung dem erwehren können. 
Wer aber diese und etliche andere DInge einfach toleriert, bekomtm trotzdem eine nette gute Abend Geschichte präsentiert, eben weil es Star Wars ist, udn das ist Kult und muss man einfach sehen.


----------



## Kaimanic (9. Juni 2022)

Evtl. hat die schlechte Bewertung etwas mit Rassismus zu tun, aber ich fand die dritte Folge einfach nicht besonders gut, und ich denke, dass das auch Andere so sehen.
Wie auch immer, Rassismus ist Kacke.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Farbige Darsteller hat es schon immer in Star Wars gegeben.
> Wem das nicht passt der soll was anderes gucken.


Genau. Was wäre SW ohne Lando Calrissian? Schlicht nicht vorstellbar. Oder, er brachte ein bissi Farbe/Eleganz/Charme in die weiße Galaxis

Und nein, ich bin kein Rassist... Das auch nur, falls mir wieder irgendeine(r) was in dem Mund legen will.

Wenn die Rolle jemandem passt, dann isses so. Schietegal ob diese(r) schwarz, weiß, rot oder dunkelbunt ist  

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Genau. Was wäre SW ohne Lando Calrissian? Schlicht nicht vorstellbar. Oder, er brachte ein bissi Farbe/Eleganz/Charme in die weiße Galaxis


Genau. Lando Calrissian und später Mace Windu.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Lando Calrissian und später Mace Windu.


Genau, SLJ hatte ich ganz vergessen 

Gruß


----------



## BjornE (9. Juni 2022)

Weis nicht was alle haben, Darth Vader war schon immer schwarz.


----------



## Heidi1610 (9. Juni 2022)

slasher schrieb:


> Star Trek und Star Wars bleiben bezüglich Rassismus wohl auch in ferner Zukunft ein Märchen.
> Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum man Menschen nach Hautfarbe und Herkunft be- und verurteilen muss.
> Die Menschheit will so aufgeklärt und offen sein, trotzdem stolpert man an jeder Ecke der Geschichte, sogar im normalen Alltag über solche niederen Meinungen.
> 
> Traurig, das wir uns als Spitze der Evolution sehen und bezeichnen. Aber Primitiver kaum sein könnten.


Der Mensch ist mit Abstand das dümmste Säugetier, welches auf der Welt rumläuft!!! Und Deppen, die Menschen nach ihrer Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Religion, whatever einstufen, beurteilen und verurteilen, bestätigen genau das! Von tausenden anderen Beispielen mal ganz abgesehen. Von Spitze der Evolution kann beim Menschen wahrlich keine Rede sein! Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!!!


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2022)

Heidi1610 schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist mit Abstand das dümmste Säugetier, welches auf der Welt rumläuft!!! Und Deppen, die Menschen nach ihrer Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Religion, whatever einstufen, beurteilen und verurteilen, bestätigen genau das! Von tausenden anderen Beispielen mal ganz abgesehen. Von Spitze der Evolution kann beim Menschen wahrlich keine Rede sein! Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!!!


Korrekt. Man sollte einen Menschen danach beurteilen, wie er einem gegenübertritt. Nicht nach seiner Hautfarbe/Religion oder Ansicht. Alternativ, benehme dich deinem Gegenüber so wie du selbst behandelt werden willst... 

Gruß


----------



## Govego (9. Juni 2022)

Moses Ingram (die farbige Schauspielerin) verkörpert aber auch einen Charakter, der mir schon fast egal, bisweilen sogar richtig nervig ist. Die Motivation dieser Figur bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Ihre Hautfarbe ist mir das sowas von egal.

Die Hautfarbe ist mir egal, solange sie zur Rolle passt. Wenn ein Charakter in einer Vorlage seit je her weiß ist, dann ist es ein Unding ihn in einer Verfilmung eine andere Hauptfarbe zu geben. Das kann man auch umdrehen, wer weiß was passiert wäre, wenn Chang Shi von einem Farbigen gespielt worden wäre (Adoption und so).


----------



## Marlock (9. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Farbige Darsteller hat es schon immer in Star Wars gegeben.
> Wem das nicht passt der soll was anderes gucken.


die Sache ist es ging nicht darum das sie schwarz war sondern die Studios haben schnell auf RASSISMUS gewechselt als Kritik rein kam. Medien haben dies aufgepushed ohne zu wissen was ablief oder mit absicht um die Kritiker mundtot zu machen. Natürlich gab es manche die die Hautfarbe als Kritikpunkt nahmen diese wahren verschwindend wenige. Ging um ganz andere Sachen. Solltest dich selber rein lesen.  Geordi La Forge war als Beispiel einer der beliebtesten Schauspieler in den 90er in Star Trek oder Lando Calrissian ende der 70er in Star Wars. Also zu behaupten die Fanbase ist rassistisch ist weit hergeholt.


Govego schrieb:


> Moses Ingram (die farbige Schauspielerin) verkörpert aber auch einen Charakter, der mir schon fast egal, bisweilen sogar richtig nervig ist. Die Motivation dieser Figur bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Ihre Hautfarbe ist mir das sowas von egal.
> 
> Die Hautfarbe ist mir egal, solange sie zur Rolle passt. Wenn ein Charakter in einer Vorlage seit je her weiß ist, dann ist es ein Unding ihn in einer Verfilmung eine andere Hauptfarbe zu geben. Das kann man auch umdrehen, wer weiß was passiert wäre, wenn Chang Shi von einem Farbigen gespielt worden wäre (Adoption und so).


China hätte es gleich gecancelt und nie ausgestrahlt. US hätte es auch einen Giga Shitstorm gegeben


----------



## DarthSouth (9. Juni 2022)

Kommt das nicht vielleicht daher, weil sie im Auftrag von Disney(um eine Kontroverse zu erzeugen und um die Show zu pushen) alle(ja, alle) weißen Menschen als Nazis genannt hat? Disney ist seit ein paar Jahren(wenn nicht länger) ein talentloser Verein, der alle seine IPs systematisch zerstört um Neoliberale Propaganda zu verbreiten. Wenn dein Film oder deine Serie nur durch selbst erzeugte 'Kontroversen' bzw. Lügen bekannt wird, und nicht durch eine gute Geschichte, interessante Charaktere mit glaubwürdiger Entwicklung, dann hast du vielleicht dein Beruf verfehlt. Star Wars ist tot. 

Im übrigen, existiert sowas wie 'Rassismus' nicht. Hat es auch nie.


----------



## Kondar (9. Juni 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Alles Relativ..
> Mir ist Wichtiger das ein Schauspieler seine Rolle zu verkörpern weis..
> Joar sie ist Farbig .. na und? ich find sie Spielt die Rolle sehr gut in der Kenobi Serie.



Jo
Habe zwar erst die ersten beiden gesehen aber da war alles top.
Ist sie in den Bücher/was-auch-immer weiß? oder ein Mann?

Worauf basiert den die negativen Stimmen?


----------



## Andrej (9. Juni 2022)

Mich nervt die Darstellerin auch, genauso wie das kleine Mädchen!
Muss bestimmt meine Frauenfeindlichkeit sein, weshalb das so ist! Frage mich überhaupt, wieso diese Geschöpfe in Filmen mitspielen dürfen? Die versauen doch jeden Film - sogar ein Porno ohne sie währe viel interessanter! Sie liegen da halt im Bild, ständig wie ein Brett und der Mann muss die ganze arbeit machen! Er treibt sozusagen die Handlung voran! 🤣


----------



## Citizenpete (9. Juni 2022)

Kleine Ergänzung:

Obi-Wan actress Moses Ingram called Star Wars fans racist before the show's even aired




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (9. Juni 2022)

Mir kommt es so vor, dass Disney das Thema Rassismus geschickt ausnutzt. Einerseits kann man berechtigte Kritik an der inhaltlich bisher sehr dünnen Serie in die Rassismusschublade schieben, andererseits aber auch sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit und damit Abos generieren.

Dass gerade die Antagonisten viel Kritik abbekommt, ist nur logisch, hat aber mit der Hautfarbe der Dame nichts zu tun. Es ist mal wieder eine dieser Powerfrauen, die krampfhaft härter und diabolischer als ihre männlichen Begleiter dargestellt wird, um eine Woke-Ideologie zu bedienen. Weil die Figur völlig unglaubwürdig ist, konterkarieren die Autorinnen jedoch das eigentliche Ansinnen und kehren es ins Bekloppte. Wie so oft. Erinnert frappierend an Discovery und seine geistesgestörte Michael Burnham.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (9. Juni 2022)

Kondar schrieb:


> Jo
> Habe zwar erst die ersten beiden gesehen aber da war alles top.
> Ist sie in den Bücher/was-auch-immer weiß? oder ein Mann?
> 
> Worauf basiert den die negativen Stimmen?


Ich habe keine Ahnung.. ich glaube ihre Rolle ist überhaupt erst für die Serie erfunden worden.

Alles was in den 20 Jahren zwischen Episode 3 und 4 angesiedelt ist, fällt in den Bereich der Fanfiction..
Disney hat gerade erst angefangen diese Zeitspanne und die Anfänge der Rebellion  filmisch "zu erforschen"


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juni 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung.. ich glaube ihre Rolle ist überhaupt erst für die Serie erfunden worden.
> 
> Alles was in den 20 Jahren zwischen Episode 3 und 4 angesiedelt ist, fällt in den Bereich der Fanfiction..
> Disney hat gerade erst angefangen diese Zeitspanne und die Anfänge der Rebellion  filmisch "zu erforschen"


Hmmm ist das so? Schon mal Rebels geguckt? Deckt einen kleinen Zeitraum zwischen Ep3 und Ep4 ab. Wo Obi so abhing und was mit Darth Maul passiert z.b. ist übrigens Canon,... auch Achtung Spoiler: Zeitreisen

Frage mich wirklich was Disney erwartet, mit einer  Vorabaussage Startwar Fans seien Rassisten... Ebenso die dumme Aussage der Darstellerin, bevor alleine die Show überhaupt auf Sendung ging, so kann man schlechte Ratings einfach den "Rassisten-Fans" zuordnen.
Wenn ein solcher, extra für die Show neu eingebrachter, Character so überzogen und fanatisch ist, würde ich eher von einer Woke-Policy absehen, da ein mental kaputter Character weniger für eine starke Frau spricht, als für einen 08/15 Psichopaten.
Und wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, das kleine Mädchen, welches Lea Organa spielt, läuft Moses Ingram meilenweit voraus.
In dem Zug unterselle ich eher Disney die "Racist CARD", der Bösewicht ist scharz,.. Also wer hat Angst vorm schwartez Mann/-in? 

Gott, ich liebe diese Scene,... bringt mich heute noch zum lachen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gG537j88Q2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. Juni 2022)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Inhaltlich nun  die Serie macht Sinn natürlich muss man ales gesehen haben und nicht nur die Kino filme um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen.
> Dazu zählen auch sw rebels und clone wars
> Es gab zwar paar Logik Lücken bei der letzte folge aber schwamm drüber.


Also wer Star Wars Rebels aufzählt, sollte vielleicht nicht von Logik Lücken, sondern von ganzen Logik Tälern sprechen.
Gerade die hier benannte Schauspielerin bzw. ihr Charakter Reva verursacht da eine massive Lücke.


Spoiler



Es ist nämlich unglaublich, daß die Inquisitorin Reva a.) den Großinquisitor in der Szene überhaupt so überraschen kann und b.) ihn mit ihrem Lichtschwert durchbohrt und tötet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Star Wars Rebels spielt nach der Obi-Wan Serie und in Rebels hüpft der Großinquisitor wieder quicklebendig und hassend über die Felder.
Ach ne, der wurde dann wahrscheinlich nicht getötet, sondern ist wieder gesund geworden.
Lichtschwertwunden durch den Bauch sind ja nur leichte Wunden - Darth Maul kann das bestätigen.



Das funktioniert einmal, aber nicht im Dauermodus und ist einfach richtig mieses Storytelling.


----------



## Infi1337 (9. Juni 2022)

Go woke go broke  .


----------



## BenGun_ (9. Juni 2022)

Fand die Serie bisher eher mau. Was ich richtig komisch fand, war diese "Verfolgungsjagd" von Lea.
Es sah einfach komplett gestellt aus wie das Mädchen vor den Entführern davon läuft und später auf dem Markt vor Obi Wan. Das war richtig schlecht.
Ansonsten ist es mir schnurz ob die Schauspielerin schwarz / weiß ist so lange sie gut spielt.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. Juni 2022)

Der ~Flair Star Wars war bei mir mit Teil 1 gestorben.
Schaue seit dem die Filme / Serien im "Popcorn-Modus"  und alles ist i.O.

Fand an Obi-Wan Kenobi nichts was mich störte.
Kann ggf. etwas mehr Action aber sonst weiter so...


----------



## Blackfirehawk (9. Juni 2022)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Hmmm ist das so? Schon mal Rebels geguckt? Deckt einen kleinen Zeitraum zwischen Ep3 und Ep4 ab. Wo Obi so abhing und was mit Darth Maul passiert z.b. ist übrigens Canon,... auch Achtung Spoiler: Zeitreisen


20 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit und man kann ne Menge Story rein packen.

Ich bin mir der zene durchaus bewusst mit Darth Maul auf Tatooine.
Sie wiederspricht ja auch nicht der Kenobi Serie.
Ebensowenig wie the Bad Batch, Solo oder Roque One.
Okay Rebels hat die inqisitoren eingeführt.. das jetzt einer in Kenobi verreckt ist is ein Logik Fehler.. ist halt so.


Das Star Wars Universum ist gigantisch und bietet ja einen Prima Hintergrund für unheimlich viele Storys.

Mir ist wichtiger das die Leute gut Schauspielern können.


----------



## TimeShift (9. Juni 2022)

...und wieder wird die "Rassismus"-Keule rausgeholt, obwohl die EINZIGEN, die tatsächlich von spürbarem Rassismus sprechen konnten, sowohl Disney wie auch die kritisierende Darstellerin selbst sind/waren.

Und naja - schauen wir uns mal an, was für einen Charakter bzw. eine Rolle sie spielt: Eine dunkelhäutige Plussize-Darstellerin, die von den anderen Sith als "Randgruppe" und "mit dreckiger Herkunft" niedergemacht wird (ihre Kollegen, die das ausspucken, sind natürlich alte, weiße Männer. Schon geile Symbolkraft...), von denen sie einen kurzerhand - und entgegen der Lore - um die Ecke bringt. NATÜRLICH, ohne dass es Konsequenzen für sie hätte.

Ja, ich kritisiere die Serie auch. Aber nicht wegen den Darstellern, sondern wegen der hanebüchenen Story, dieser bewussten, überbordenden Woke-Wolke, die eben nicht einfach mit dem "Jo, ist eben Teil der Normalität", sondern dem typischen "IN YOUR FACE!" mit aller Gewalt in die Serie hinein gehämmert wird, damit es auch wirklich noch der LETZTE versteht. Darunter leidet dann eben die Logik, die Lore, die Charakterentwicklung und das Storytelling. Stattdessen ergeben sich Logiklöcher, die genug Platz für ganze Planetensysteme bieten würden.

Nach nun 4 Teilen hab ich ein paar Fragen, die sich ein GUTER Regisseur, Drehbuchautor oder IRGENDWER mit Hirn bei der Test-Vorführung hätte stellen sollen:


Spoiler




Ja, Obi-Wan ist sichtlich depressiv und hat 10 Jahre NIX in Sachen Jedi-sein getan. ER hat aber das Jedi-Training damals als Jüngling VOLLSTÄNDIG durchlaufen, war bzw. IST ein Meister. Er hat also MINDESTENS 25 Jahre "Erfahrung" im Jedi-Sein und dem Umgang mit der Macht, im Laserschwertkampf etc. Aber durch die 10 Jahre Abstinenz und Depression hat er ALLES vergessen und ist mieser als eine Rey in Episode 7 oder ein Luke in Episode 4? ERNSTHAFT?
Leia ist 10 Jahre alt. Mit 10 Jahren ist man gegenüber bösen Menschen nicht keck, frech oder mutig. Mit 10 Jahren sitzt man in der Ecke und weint. MAN IST EIN KIND - und KINDER haben ein RECHT drauf, noch unreif zu sein, dumme Sachen zu machen und nicht ernst genommen zu werden. Warum redet jeder mit ihr wie mit einer Erwachsenen? UND WARUM REAGIERT, HANDELT UND ANTWORTET SIE WIE EINE ERWACHSENE?
Die "Dritte Schwester" hat den UNTERSTEN Rang der Inquisitoren, tanzt diesen aber in einer Tour auf der Nase rum (dunkelhäutige Randgruppen-Persona vs. alte, weiße Männer eben - siehe oben). Aber: Es hat KEINERLEI Konsequenzen für sie. Und selbst ein Vader, der problemlos Zivilistenmordend durch die Gassen rennt, lässt von ihr ab, weil sie einen Plot Device enthüllt, den sie NIEMALS hätte vorhersehen können.
Apropos Vader: In der Serie wird er richtig schön eindimensional dargestellt. Er ist wie ein Urgewalt, die Obi-Wan unbedingt haben will, den NICHTS sonst interessiert, der auf NICHTS sonst Rücksicht nimmt und der brutal mordend durch die Orte zieht, um sein Ziel zu erreichen. Kalte, böse Berechenbarkeit, wie man sie aus den Büchern, den Romanen oder den drei Filmen der Triologie kennt? Nö, Fehlanzeige.
Die Serie ist VOLL mit "Coincidence"-Momenten. Im Prinzip besteht die GESAMTE Story aus "1. Wir müssen X machen, 2. Wir kämpfen uns durch, 3. hier geschieht ein Wunder, 4. irgendwas löst sich per Zufall ganz blöd, 5. Profit!" - und nein, so ziemlich GAR NICHTS davon macht auch nur ANSATZWEISE Sinn. Es ist, im Gegenteil, einfach nur hochgradig dämlich.



Ich könnte die Liste jetzt noch endlos weiterführen oder konkretere Beispiele anführen - DANN wäre wirklich ALLES hier ein riesiger Spoiler - aber ich denke ich habe schon mehr als genug geschrieben. Belassen wir es daher dabei: Die Serie grassiert qualitätsmäßig UNTER der von "Book of Boba Fett" - und hat damit schon GENUG Gründe, in den Ratings abzuschmieren. Dieser ganze "Rassismus"-Case ist in meinen Augen lediglich ein Ablenkungsmanöver, damit man die Leute dazu bewegt, aus MITLEID oder SOLIDARITÄT einzuschalten und der Serie so bessere Wertungen zu geben (funktioniert bei den professionellen Reviewern offenkundig hervorragend. Sehr berechenbar, sollte man sich ggf. als probates Marketinginstrument in die Schublade legen, wenn man die nächste Gurke in der Pipeline hat), als sie verdient. Denn sorry - DAS, was wir DA zu Gesicht bekommen, ist eine Beleidigung für Fans...


----------



## aragon2000 (9. Juni 2022)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Fand die Serie bisher eher mau. Was ich richtig komisch fand, war diese "Verfolgungsjagd" von Lea.
> Es sah einfach komplett gestellt aus wie das Mädchen vor den Entführern davon läuft und später auf dem Markt vor Obi Wan. Das war richtig schlecht.



Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das wirkte sehr billig, wirkte so als ob sie gar nicht weiß um was es geht.  Man hat ihr einfach gesagt, lauf dort irgendwie entlang oder so.

In echt würde ein K;ind eher weinend wegrennen und nicht noch lachen dabei.



BenGun_ schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es mir schnurz ob die Schauspielerin schwarz / weiß ist so lange sie gut spielt.



Keine Ahnung wo das Problem mit der schwarzen Darstellerin hier sein soll. Ich habe es nicht gesehen. Ich finde sie hat ihre Rolle gut gespielt.

Ich meine es gibt schon genügend Beispiele wo der "Wokismus" etwas zu übedeutlich ist.

Beispiel Stranger Things Staffel 1 Ende. 

Die Frage die ich mir dann stelle. Wird es denn was nützen?


----------



## Baer85 (9. Juni 2022)

Ist aber schonwieder mal auffallend, das die selben Leute wie immer diesen Thread nutzen um den bösen "woken" Unternehmen (erkennt wer den Widerspruch) alles mögliche zu unterstellen aber komplett über die rassistischen Anfeindungen die die Darstellerin erleiden musste hinwegsehen. 
Es sollte hier um die rassistischen Anfeindungen gehen und nicht die Meinungen über eine Serie oder einer Firma!


----------



## seahawk (9. Juni 2022)

Ich sage es mal so, die Rolle und die Schauspielleistung finde ich auch sehr mäßig, aber deswegen würde ich eine schauspielende Person niemals anfeinden. 

PS. der 5th Brother wird gespielt von Sung Kang - also ein nicht so weißer und nicht so alter Mann


----------



## VeriteGolem (9. Juni 2022)

Der Zuschauerzuspruch sinkt weil das jetzt das 6. mittelmäßige Star Wars Produkt ist und selbst Hardcorefans langsam genervt sind. Statt Quantität mal Qualität. Es reicht nicht McGregor und Christensen zu bringen. Der Legacyeffekt wurde bei Star Wars einfach überstrapaziert. Die Serie ist schablonenhaft wie alles von Disney. Kein Mut. Kein Flair. 

Die können froh sein das es Star Wars ist, wäre es ein unbekanntes Franchise würde es zerrissen werden. Ach und nebenbei, das gleiche Schicksal hat ja Star Trek auch.

Klar Boba Fett war schlechter, aber das macht Obi Wan nicht gut, denn Boba Fett war einfach die schlechteste Serie auf Disney bis dato.

Da wäre mehr drin gewesen. Daher der Zuspruchsverlust. Man muss da jetzt keine Wokestory draus basteln. Produzenten fahren diese Schiene mittlerweile gerne. Sie liefern ein schlechtes Produkt ab und dann liegts ja nur an Rassisten das ein Vikings Valhalla schlecht wegkommt oder eben das hier. Nein. Es liegt daran das ihr nur noch Franchiseprodukte am Fließband vorm Greenscreen macht und euch nix mehr traut oder gut produziert.

Sie kapieren halt auch nicht das man zwar easy Hypes pinchen kann durch die Marketingabteilung, aber ein Hype wird dann halt sehr schnell zum Hate.


----------



## 6Pac (9. Juni 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler auf Spoiler…



Der Großinquisitor ist nicht gestorben, sondern wurde einfach nur auf Diät gesetzt.
Pau'aner haben zwei Mägen…. Einer ging nun hops.
Irgendwie muss der Gute ja abnehmen, damit der Kanon wieder stimmt 😉

Indirekt wurde aber schon von den Verantwortlichen gesagt, dass der Großinquisitor den wir aus Rebels kennen hier nicht gestorben ist.
O-Ton auf die Frage nach dessen Ableben: "Wir werden den Kanon nicht brechen"


----------



## seahawk (9. Juni 2022)

Ob Boba Fett schlechter war, mag ich mal zu bezweifeln. Die haben es geschafft uns die Kultur der Tuskens nahe zu bringen. Die im Wortsinne gesichtslosen Bösewichte bekamen eine Kultur, eine Sprache und ein Gesicht. 

Da finde ich Obi Wan viel langweiliger.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

TimeShift schrieb:


> Ich könnte die Liste jetzt noch endlos weiterführen oder konkretere Beispiele anführen - DANN wäre wirklich ALLES hier ein riesiger Spoiler - aber ich denke ich habe schon mehr als genug geschrieben.


Ja das hast du. Hätte man auch in Spoiler-Tags setzen können.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (9. Juni 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Die können froh sein das es Star Wars ist, wäre es ein unbekanntes Franchise würde es zerrissen werden. Ach und nebenbei, das gleiche Schicksal hat ja Star Trek auch.


Wobei ich sagen muss das Star Trek Strange News World für mich bisher ein sehr gelungener reboot ist der wirklich einiges richtig macht im Star Trek Universum.

Gerade die Fixierung auf die Charaktere macht es sympathisch für mich.. zusammen mit dem richtigen touch Nostalgie und Retrooptik und keiner durchgehende lineare Background story.. bzw jede Episode ist eine Story in sich.
Ist es für mich mehr Star Trek als Discovery und Picard zusammen je werden können.


----------



## twinbeat (9. Juni 2022)

Reviews aus diesem Internetz sind für mich genauso wie wenn ich in eine Tüte furze und danach meine Nase reinstecke. Wo man hinguckt stinkts...

Ist mir völlig wumpe was einige über Obi-Wan denken. Ob es nun die YouTube-Reviewer die es verreissen um ein paar Klicks mehr abzugreifen (weil negativ wird immer mehr geschaut als positiv) oder ob es ein Ultra-Star-Wars-Fan ist der kleine und kleinste Fehler sucht damit er sich dran aufhängen kann.

Ist genau wie bei Star Trek. Da kommen die Höhlentrolle auch bei jeder neuen Serie hervor und prahlen mit ihrem "Wissen" was da alles falsch ist.

Einfach den ganzen Unsinn nicht beachten und selber reinschauen... und entweder man guckt weiter oder man lässt es.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

twinbeat schrieb:


> Einfach den ganzen Unsinn nicht beachten und selber reinschauen... und entweder man guckt weiter oder man lässt es.


Ich gebe auch nicht viel auf solche Verrisse und überzeuge mich letztendlich immer selber.
Nur wenn offensichtlich gespoilert wird, ohne es zu kennzeichnen, dann werde ich sauer.


----------



## Celinna (10. Juni 2022)

Kaimanic schrieb:


> Evtl. hat die schlechte Bewertung etwas mit Rassismus zu tun, aber ich fand die dritte Folge einfach nicht besonders gut, und ich denke, dass das auch Andere so sehen.
> Wie auch immer, Rassismus ist Kacke.



geht mir genauso die ersten 2 Folgen denkt man sich noch ja er hält sich halt zurück um nicht aufzufallen aber dann die 3te Folge der Kampf meine Güte als ob Kenobi noch nie ein Jedi Training absolviert hätte, zum ersten mal ein Lichtschwert in der Hand hält, das war einfach nur unlogisch und lächerlich.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2022)

Es sind 10 Jahre vergangen.
Fahr mal 10 Jahre kein Fahrrad und dann fahr mal wieder ne Runde.
Es dauert halt, bis die Fähigkeiten wieder da sind.


----------



## Marlock (10. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Ist aber schonwieder mal auffallend, das die selben Leute wie immer diesen Thread nutzen um den bösen "woken" Unternehmen (erkennt wer den Widerspruch) alles mögliche zu unterstellen aber komplett über die rassistischen Anfeindungen die die Darstellerin erleiden musste hinwegsehen.
> Es sollte hier um die rassistischen Anfeindungen gehen und nicht die Meinungen über eine Serie oder einer Firma!


du hast es nicht wirkluch mitbekommen oder? Sie bezeichnete die Fanbase als Rassistisch bevor überhaupt eine Episode ausgestrahlt wurde und unter ihrem Instragram konnte man keine Hate nachrichten lesen.  Disney sagte ihre es könnte sein das sie angefeinded wird. Das nahm sie wohl als Vorwand die Community frühzeitig anzufeinden und hat eher diesen Shitstorm selber verursacht,
Disney mag diese Taktik wohl hat ja bei Captain Marvel auch gefunzt als Brie Larson die Community frühzeitig angriff


----------



## yingtao (10. Juni 2022)

Kwijibo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe nun bereits mehrer Artikel zu diesem Thema gelesen und was mir durchweg aufgefallen ist, dass nirgends auch nur ansatzweise erklärt wird, was es genau an rassistischen Kommentaren gegen die Schauspielerin gab.
> Nicht ein einziger Artikel hat auch nur ein Beispiel für die angeblich rassistischen Übergriffe angeführt, was ich äußerst bedenklich finde.
> ...
> Mich würden konkrete Beispiele hier tatsächlich mal interessieren und ob diese tatsächlich überproportional zu rassistischen posts stehen, die irgendwelche Deppen zu jedem Movie oder schwarzem Schauspieler posten.



Was genau gepostet wurde wird man nicht herausfinden da es DMs waren und die nicht öffentlich einsehbar sind. Auch soll sie diese DMs schon bekommen haben bevor die Serie überhaupt angelaufen ist.

Klingt für mich insgesamt nach einer PR Masche was traurig ist. Bevor die Serie überhaupt gestartet ist gab es diese Debatte und Disney zeigt, hey wir haben auch Schauspieler mit anderer Hautfarbe und diverse Menschen in der Serie und jetzt nachdem die ersten paar Folgen draußen sind und das Feedback eher verhalten wird die selbe Geschichte wieder ausgepackt a la wer die Serie nicht mag ist Rassist.

Mich hat die Serie bisher noch nicht überzeugt. Hier und da werden Themen angeschnitten und nirgends ins Detail gegangen. Mandalorian hat sich stark darauf konzentriert was es heißt Mandalorianer zu sein, ist auf den Status Quo eingegangen wie sich das Leben nach dem Imperium geändert oder im Falle des Outer Rim nicht geändert hat. Boba Fett ist auf die Tusken und die Vorgeschichte von Tatooine eingegangen das es nicht immer ein Wüstenplanet war sondern ähnlich wie Kamino mit Wasser bedeckt.

In Obi Wan fehlt dieser Fokus und mir fehlt auch irgendwo das die Macht und Lichtschwerter bisher kaum genutzt werden. Wenn ich an Jedi und Sith denke, dann denke ich an Lichtschwertkämpfe und das Benutzen der Macht. Das waren die Highlights für mich in Episode 1-6 und auch den Spielen und in der Serie wo man das gut unterbringen kann, wird es bisher kaum genutzt.


----------



## purzelpaule (10. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ob Boba Fett schlechter war, mag ich mal zu bezweifeln. Die haben es geschafft uns die Kultur der Tuskens nahe zu bringen. Die im Wortsinne gesichtslosen Bösewichte bekamen eine Kultur, eine Sprache und ein Gesicht.
> 
> Da finde ich Obi Wan viel langweiliger.


Echt? TBOBF war voll langweilig. Ist schon bezeichnend wenn die besten Episoden, die sind, in denen ein anderer (Mandalorian) die Hauptrolle hat. Ich finde der Serienautor hat die Figur Boba Fett garnicht verstanden. Das hat nichts mit dem Kopfgeldjäger aus der Original-Triologie zu tun.

OW finde ich hingegen recht gelungen. Zumindest die ersten drei Folgen, auch wenn diese ein paar Logikfehler beinhalten (lustig zum Beipiel die Lasertorszene, wo er versucht es zu öffnen, obwohl man einfach herum gehen könnte, weil kein Zaun .?.?). Folge 4 war dagegen echt schlecht und voller Logikfehler. Wozu man auch Hayden Christensen rausgeholt hat und groß beworben hat weiß ich noch nicht. Da hätte man auch einen anderen ins Kostüm stecken können und keinem wäre es aufgefallen.

Ich denke der fallende Zuspruch hat nicht zwingend was mit der Hautfarbe von Reva zu tun. Zumal es auch in den Filmen, farbige Schauspieler gab.


----------



## Karotte81 (10. Juni 2022)

Einfach mal die Reviews auf imdb lesen, da ergibt sich ein eindeutiges Bild, was einzig auf die mangelnde Qualität der Serie abzielt. Da finden sich fast nur negative Reviews, v. a. wird die Frau da kritisiert, aber natürlich nicht wg ihrer Hautfarbe, sondern weil sie unglaubwürdig ist, aber ist klar dass das heutzutage ja nicht mehr sein kann. Da ist man mindestens rassistisch, und auch frauenfeindlich.

Nur weil eine Handvoll Leute iwo in den (un)sozialen Medien fragwürdigen Kram von sich gibt, heißt das nicht dass die breite Kasse das auch so sieht. Die findet die Serie nämlich einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Baer85 (10. Juni 2022)

Marlock schrieb:


> du hast es nicht wirkluch mitbekommen oder? Sie bezeichnete die Fanbase als Rassistisch bevor überhaupt eine Episode ausgestrahlt wurde und unter ihrem Instragram konnte man keine Hate nachrichten lesen.  Disney sagte ihre es könnte sein das sie angefeinded wird. Das nahm sie wohl als Vorwand die Community frühzeitig anzufeinden und hat eher diesen Shitstorm selber verursacht,
> Disney mag diese Taktik wohl hat ja bei Captain Marvel auch gefunzt als Brie Larson die Community frühzeitig angriff


Es wurden ein paar Ausschnitte der rassistischen Nachrichten veröffentlicht. Muss man nur mal googeln und sie hat nicht alle Star Wars Fans als rassistisch bezeichnet sondern nur einen bestimmten Teil. Und sie hat damit ja auch recht, wie die Vergangenheit ja auch schon geeigt hat. Dazu kommen dann noch die "konservativen" Youtuber und Streamer, die versuchen aus allem einen Shitstorm zu kreieren nur um mehr klicks zu bekommen und deren Follower, die alles nachplappern was ihnen da erzählt wird ohne mal selber kritisch darüber nachzudenken oder sich selber mal zu informieren.
Sorry, aber eure vermeintliche Theorie von Disneys Strategie geht vorn und hinten nicht auf.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Juni 2022)

TimeShift schrieb:


> Und naja - schauen wir uns mal an, was für einen Charakter bzw. eine Rolle sie spielt: Eine dunkelhäutige Plussize-Darstellerin, die von den anderen Sith als "Randgruppe" und "mit dreckiger Herkunft" niedergemacht wird (ihre Kollegen, die das ausspucken, sind natürlich alte, weiße Männer. Schon geile Symbolkraft...), von denen sie einen kurzerhand - und entgegen der Lore - um die Ecke bringt. NATÜRLICH, ohne dass es Konsequenzen für sie hätte.



Ja, das ist ja das nervige - nicht nur das sie Logik Täler einbauen, nein, die typischen Konsequenzen werden dann auch einfach mal retconned.
Letztenendes hätte s für REVA eigentlich so ausgehen müssen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es sind 10 Jahre vergangen.
> Fahr mal 10 Jahre kein Fahrrad und dann fahr mal wieder ne Runde.
> Es dauert halt, bis die Fähigkeiten wieder da sind.


Das blöde ist nur, Fahrrad fahren verlernt man nicht und keiner fährt nach 10 Jahren Abstinenz gleich die Tour de France. Richtig, da bin ich absolut bei dir. Aber das ein Jedi-Meister wie Obi-Wan (isser da doch, oder) gefühlt und gesehen gerade noch so sein Lichtschwert halten kann, ist auch mir aufgefallen...

In dieser Serie passt vieles nicht und das liegt sicher nicht an irgendeiner Hautfarbe. "Mandalorian" war/ist da um Galaxien besser...

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2022)

Er hat sich aber im Prinzip versucht von der Macht zu lösen, das dauert ne Weile bis das wieder kommt. 
Zum Thema Lichtschwert gilt halt, Disney will das so. 
Davon ab, die Serie hätten sie auch "Leia Organa" nennen können.


----------



## Kwijibo (10. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Es wurden ein paar Ausschnitte der rassistischen Nachrichten veröffentlicht. Muss man nur mal googeln und sie hat nicht alle Star Wars Fans als rassistisch bezeichnet sondern nur einen bestimmten Teil. Und sie hat damit ja auch recht, wie die Vergangenheit ja auch schon geeigt hat. Dazu kommen dann noch die "konservativen" Youtuber und Streamer, die versuchen aus allem einen Shitstorm zu kreieren nur um mehr klicks zu bekommen und deren Follower, die alles nachplappern was ihnen da erzählt wird ohne mal selber kritisch darüber nachzudenken oder sich selber mal zu informieren.
> Sorry, aber eure vermeintliche Theorie von Disneys Strategie geht vorn und hinten nicht auf.


Wie bereits vorher geschrieben, habe ich mehrere Artikel über den angeblichen „Rassismus Eklat“ gelesen und kein Einziger hat auch nur ein Beispiel für rassistische Nachrichten beinhaltet. Rassistischen Posts wird es wohl zu allem geben und daher ist wohl eher die Frage ob die Posts, die du gegooglet hast:
1. Überhaupt tatsächlich rassistisch sind (hast ja auch kein Beispiel genannt und heute wird viel zu schnell alles als rassistisch abgestempelt)
2. Diese Posts überproportional zu typischen rassistischen Deppenposts zu jedem schwarzem Schauspieler stehen.

Und ja, die Schauspielerin hat “nur“ einen bestimmten Teil der Menschheit kategorisch als Rassisten und Nazis bezeichnete. Alle weißen Männer! Man beachte dabei die Ironie, dass sie sich nun über Rassismus beklagt, obwohl sie sich mit dieser Aussage selber als Rassistin und Sexistin outet!
Aber ich schätze, sie glaubt wohl auch, dass :“black people cant be rassist“ (was wiederum ebenfalls rassistisch ist!)

Die Strategie geht hier sogar 3fach für Disney auf!
1. Kostenlose PR in extrem vielen Artikeln (Guerilla Marketing), was unweigerlich zu mehr Views führt.
2. Unterbindung der Kritik an der Serie. Nicht nur das valide Kritik unreflektiert als Rassismus abgetan wird. Es werden auch andere Kritiker eingeschüchtert, die fürchten müssen als Rassisten beschuldigt zu werden.
3. Anheizen und Befriedigung des Woke SJW Mobs, was wiederum zu 1. führt.

Aber nur weil Disney valide Kritik als Rassimus abstempelt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich tatsächlich um Rassismus handelt.
Das Problem ist doch, dass es den Großteil der Zuschauer ankotzt, dass besonders in Star Wars und Star Trek mehr drauf gesetzt wird eine (teils radikale) Woke SJW Agenda zu verbreiten und das auf kosten einer guten Story geht!
Es will keiner die überstarke Marry Sue sehen und mit einer Agenda indoktriniert, die einem ständig unter die Nase gerieben wird und einfach nur unglaubwürdig wirkt. Man will entspannen, eine gute Serie sehen und nicht politisch indoktriniert werden!
Und wenn man auf Inklusivität setzen möchte wäre Altered Carbon z.B. eine Serie, die es sehr gut geschafft hat dieses zu erreichen ohne das künstlich aussehen zu lassen oder gar damit zu nerven. Was aber wohl auch daran lag, dass sie nur auf Inklusivität gesetzt haben ohne dabei eine Woke Agenda zu verfolgen und die Zuschauer permanent damit zu nerven.  Aber auch weil es dort einfach zur Story passte und man sich nicht krampfhaft gesagt hat, „Ok dass ist also unsere Story… Aber wir müssen noch eine schwarze Frau reinbringen, die natürlich unterdrückt wird aber sie muss auch viel stärker und cooler als alle Männer sein und besonders weiße Männer sollen dabei als möglichst böse dargestellt werden!“


----------



## Baer85 (10. Juni 2022)

Wieder nur das gleiche dumme geblubber ohne irgendwelche Beweise und nur typische "konservative" Verschwörungstheorien, die wenn man auch nur eine Sekunde darüber nachdenkt keinen Sinn ergeben.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass es den Großteil der Zuschauer ankotzt, dass besonders in Star Wars und Star Trek mehr drauf gesetzt wird eine (teils radikale) Woke SJW Agenda zu verbreiten und das auf kosten einer guten Story geht!


Ich glaube da täuscht du dich. Es sind nur wenige in einer speziellen Bubble, die es ankotzt. denn dem großteil der Zuschauer ist es vollkommen egal.

Wie ich ja schon sagte, kannst du einfach nach den Anfeindungen googeln. Diese sind keineswegs harmlos und überaus rassistisch.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Und ja, die Schauspielerin hat “nur“ einen bestimmten Teil der Menschheit kategorisch als Rassisten und Nazis bezeichnete. Alle weißen Männer! Man beachte dabei die Ironie, dass sie sich nun über Rassismus beklagt, obwohl sie sich mit dieser Aussage selber als Rassistin und Sexistin outet!


Kompletter Schwachsinn. Entweder kannst du es nicht verstehen oder du willst es einfach nicht, da es vielleicht etwas über dich aussagen würde was du nicht hören möchtest. Beides finde ich überaus bedenklich.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen noch eine schwarze Frau reinbringen, die natürlich unterdrückt wird aber sie muss auch viel stärker und cooler als alle Männer sein und besonders weiße Männer sollen dabei als möglichst böse dargestellt werden!“


Alles was ich hier raushöre ist geheule über die bösen Leute die es gewagt haben, eine Rolle zu kreieren, in der eine schwarze Frau es wagt sich über alte weiße Männer lustig zu machen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Juni 2022)

Tja und so gehen die Meinungen auseinander - letztenendes entscheidet es der Zuschauer mit der Einschaltquote und damit dem Geldbeutel.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Ellenlanger Text mit Argumenten...





Baer85 schrieb:


> Kurzer Text mit Geheule...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmas (10. Juni 2022)

Und wieder fallen die meisten auf den aufgebauschten "Rassismus" Müll herein, der keiner näheren Betrachtung stand hält, nichtmal ne Handvoll Posts, von denen die meisten eher von Bots oder Kids verfasst wurden, werden zu nem riesen Rassismus Skandal aufgebauscht und dann ist das angeblich folgende Reviewbombing, natürlich auch vor allem, wenn nicht sogar nur, deswegen am Start...

Ja nee is klar, wers glaubt wird seelig oder ist einfach nur ein absoluter Vollidiot, 
der nicht merkt, das dies über die mittelprächtige Erfahrung hinwegtäuschen und irgendwie nur für Werbung sorgen soll und die Rassenkarte zu spielen, ist heutzutage da eben die einfachste Methode, so hirngefickt wie die meisten inzwischen sind, hat man schnell den gewünschten Shitstorm an der Hand und das meist ohne jeden Beweis oder keinem solchen, der auch nur 2 Minuten nachdenken und genauer hinsehn standhält.

Den meisten Leuten is die Hautfarbe der *************** einfach scheissegal, aber das zählt ja nicht, wenn man gewisse Ergebnisse erzielen will.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juni 2022)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> Echt? TBOBF war voll langweilig. Ist schon bezeichnend wenn die besten Episoden, die sind, in denen ein anderer (Mandalorian) die Hauptrolle hat. Ich finde der Serienautor hat die Figur Boba Fett garnicht verstanden. Das hat nichts mit dem Kopfgeldjäger aus der Original-Triologie zu tun.
> 
> OW finde ich hingegen recht gelungen. Zumindest die ersten drei Folgen, auch wenn diese ein paar Logikfehler beinhalten (lustig zum Beipiel die Lasertorszene, wo er versucht es zu öffnen, obwohl man einfach herum gehen könnte, weil kein Zaun .?.?). Folge 4 war dagegen echt schlecht und voller Logikfehler. Wozu man auch Hayden Christensen rausgeholt hat und groß beworben hat weiß ich noch nicht. Da hätte man auch einen anderen ins Kostüm stecken können und keinem wäre es aufgefallen.
> 
> Ich denke der fallende Zuspruch hat nicht zwingend was mit der Hautfarbe von Reva zu tun. Zumal es auch in den Filmen, farbige Schauspieler gab.


Ich mochte die Tuskenfolge sehr. Immerhin gab es neue Charaktere und neue Facetten eines bekannten Charakters. Obi Wan ist für mich besser fast nur altes Zeug neu aufgekocht. Kein einziger neuer Charakter ist interessant und die alten zeigen auch keine neuen Seiten. Für mich bisher die langweiligste Serie.


----------



## Baer85 (10. Juni 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Und wieder fallen die meisten auf den aufgebauschten "Rassismus" Müll herein, der keiner näheren Betrachtung stand hält, nichtmal ne Handvoll Posts, von denen die meisten eher von Bots oder Kids verfasst wurden, werden zu nem riesen Rassismus Skandal aufgebauscht und dann ist das angeblich folgende Reviewbombing, natürlich auch vor allem, wenn nicht sogar nur, deswegen am Start...


Der große "Skandal"oder Shitstorm kam von der rechten Seite.
Die Schauspielerin hat nur nicht hingenommen aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe angefeindet zu werden, aber das ist ja anscheinend für einige hier nicht hinnehmbar. Das Disney und Schauspielkollegen dann natürlich auch ein Statement abgeben ist doch selbstverständlich.
Aufgebauscht haben da nur die Empörten der rechten Seite mit ihrem geheule.


----------



## Cosmas (10. Juni 2022)

Dazu lasse ich einfach mal dieses Video hier...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3FF_vBwftw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Baer85 (10. Juni 2022)

Super, du hast ein Video verlinkt von einem Youtuber, der doch recht offensichtlich zu einem Teil es zu seinem Geschäftsmodell gemacht hat ein gewisses Publikum zu umgarnen indem er aus jeder dummen Kleinigkeit versucht, mit allen ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, einen Shitstorm zu kreieren. Gibt da ja mitlerweile einige von.
Er hat ja auch nicht gerade einen guten Ruf im Internet (sexistische und rassistische Kommentare manchmal gut verhüllt manchmal doch recht offensichtlich).


----------



## Kwijibo (10. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Wieder nur das gleiche dumme geblubber ohne irgendwelche Beweise und nur typische "konservative" Verschwörungstheorien, die wenn man auch nur eine Sekunde darüber nachdenkt keinen Sinn ergeben...




Also ich finde es ja irgendwie lustig und frage mich ob du hier nur aus Langeweile rumtrollst oder wirklich den Unsinn glaubst den du schreibst und dabei nicht mal bemerkst, wie du dir widersprichst und was für ein verschobenes Weltbild du hast. Wie schnell du aggressiv wirst, verdeutlicht auch, dass du keine wirklichen Argumente hast.
Aber das passt ja genau zu dem, was alle an den Leuten bemängeln die hier einen Rassismus Eklat sehen wollen.

Des Spaßes halber, wäre es aber mal interessant, was für Verschwörungstheorien du hier siehst und warum diese konservativ sind.
Lustig auch, dass du konservativ so darstellst, als wäre es was Schlechtes und Böses.

Aber weißt du, wenn du behauptest es gibt wirklich rassistische Kommentare, dann bist du in der Beweispflicht und nicht der Andere.
Dabei auf Google zu verweisen ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Welchen Sinn in meinem Post verstehst du denn nicht?
Ich erkläre es dir dann gerne nochmal extra langsam und keine Angst, ich werde auch nicht bei Begriffen wie Guerilla Marketing auf Google verweisen. 

Das ironische dabei ist aber, dass du mir hier indirekt Rassismus unterstellst und mir unterstellst, ich hätte ein Problem damit das dort eine schwarze Frau drin vorkommt.
Aber dir wird hier die Ironie höchst wahrscheinlich entgehen, da eben Leute wie du jegliche Kritik an schwarze Personen als rassistisch ansehen, selbst wenn die Kritik nicht die Hautfarbe betrifft sondern die schlechte Rolle  betrifft oder die schlechte schauspielerische Leistung der Darstellerin.

Aber lustigsten finde ich das mit der Bubble in der ich und alle die dir widersprechen leben und das es der Mehrheit der Zuschauer nichts ausmachen würde anstatt einer guten Story jedes mal eine bescheuert und total gekünstelte Woke Agenda in den Hals gestopft zu bekommen.
Die stark sinkenden Abo Zahlen von Disney und Netflix und deren stark fallende Aktienkurse sagen hier genau das Gegenteil aus und nur weil die Woke Spinner am lautesten sind, sind sie noch lange nicht in der Mehrheit.

Vielleicht solltest du mal versuchen über den Rand deiner Echo-Chamber zu schauen!


----------



## Baer85 (10. Juni 2022)

Wo bin ich denn agessiv geworden?
Ich habe nur meine Meinung über die Qualität der Anschuldigungen mancher Forenmitglieder hier geäussert.

Ich bin nicht derjeninge gewesen, der etwas einfach behauptet hat. Hier im Thread wurde schnell eine Täter-Opfer-Umkehr vollzogen und es ging nicht mehr um die Angriffe auf die Schauspielerin sondern um die bösen woken Firmen mit ihrer "Agenda" und der Forderung nach Beweisen, dass es überhaupt zu den Angriffen gekommen sei. 
Ich habe da nur drauf reagiert und ich sehe mich hier sicher nicht in der Pflicht all die dummen Behauptungen zu widerlegen, wenn die gegenseite nichtmal sich dazu im stande sieht kurz zu googeln.



Kwijibo schrieb:


> Das ironische dabei ist aber, dass du mir hier indirekt Rassismus unterstellst und mir unterstellst, ich hätte ein Problem damit das dort eine schwarze Frau drin vorkommt.
> Aber dir wird hier die Ironie höchst wahrscheinlich entgehen, da eben Leute wie du jegliche Kritik an schwarze Personen als rassistisch ansehen, selbst wenn die Kritik nicht die Hautfarbe betrifft sondern die schlechte Rolle betrifft oder die schlechte schauspielerische Leistung der Darstellerin.


Komplett am Thema vorbei denn hier geht es um die Anfeindungen gegenüber der Schauspielerin, die aufgrund der Hautfarbe passiert sind. Du versuchst hier die verschiedenen Dinge (rassistische Angriffe und vielleicht berechtigte Kritik) zu vermsichen und hoffst das es keiner Merkt. 
Sicherlich sehe ich nicht jegliche Kritik an einer schwarzen Person als rassistisch an, aber ich bin bereit daran zu glauben, wenn ich sie sehe.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Aber lustigsten finde ich das mit der Bubble in der ich und alle die dir widersprechen leben und das es der Mehrheit der Zuschauer nichts ausmachen würde anstatt einer guten Story jedes mal eine bescheuert und total gekünstelte Woke Agenda in den Hals gestopft zu bekommen.
> Die stark sinkenden Abo Zahlen von Disney und Netflix und deren stark fallende Aktienkurse sagen hier genau das Gegenteil aus und nur weil die Woke Spinner am lautesten sind, sind sie noch lange nicht in der Mehrheit.


Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht auch an der aktuellen Marktlage liegen kann. Der Markt ist gesättigt und es strömen ständig neue Player in den Markt. Da ist es ganz normal, dass irgendwann der Siegeszug der ersten Vorbei geht und die Investoren weiterziehen. Auch die stark steigenden Lebensunterhaltkosten in Deutschland und Amerika, werden da eine große Rolle spielen.
Ich glaube du überschätz die Anzahl der Menschen, die sich wirklich an der angeblichen  "woke Agenda" stören gewaltig.


----------



## BjornE (10. Juni 2022)

Hier wird genau demonstriert warum das überhaupt ein Thema ist. Klassiker


----------



## Splatterpope (11. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Super, du hast ein Video verlinkt von einem Youtuber, der doch recht offensichtlich zu einem Teil es zu seinem Geschäftsmodell gemacht hat ein gewisses Publikum zu umgarnen indem er aus jeder dummen Kleinigkeit versucht, mit allen ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, einen Shitstorm zu kreieren. Gibt da ja mitlerweile einige von.
> Er hat ja auch nicht gerade einen guten Ruf im Internet (sexistische und rassistische Kommentare manchmal gut verhüllt manchmal doch recht offensichtlich).


Wenn du dir mal ein paar Videos vom Drinker angesehen hättest, wüsstest du, dass du da gerade großen Käse geschrieben hast...


----------



## Baer85 (11. Juni 2022)

Wir sind da wohl nicht der gleichen Meinung. Der Typ ist meiner Meinung nach ein Reaktionär wie er im Buche steht.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Kwijibo (12. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Wo bin ich denn agessiv geworden?
> Ich habe nur meine Meinung über die Qualität der Anschuldigungen mancher Forenmitglieder hier geäussert.
> 
> Ich bin nicht derjeninge gewesen, der etwas einfach behauptet hat. Hier im Thread wurde schnell eine Täter-Opfer-Umkehr vollzogen und es ging nicht mehr um die Angriffe auf die Schauspielerin sondern um die bösen woken Firmen mit ihrer "Agenda" und der Forderung nach Beweisen, dass es überhaupt zu den Angriffen gekommen sei.
> ...



Scheinbar merkst du nicht mal wie aggressiv du hier wirst.

Hier findet auch keine Täter-Opfer Umkehr statt. Im Gegenteil fragen die Leute, die du hier angehst, nach Beweisen für die angeblichen rassistischen Übergriffe, die in allen Artikel zu dem angeblichen Rassismus Eklat fehlen und auch von dir bis jetzt noch nicht gebracht wurden.
Es ist nun mal so, dass derjenige der eine Behauptung aufstellt, diese belegen muss und nicht die, die diese anzweifeln, das Gegenteil beweisen müssen!
Was du aber machst ist zu sagen, es kann ja jeder googeln und weichst damit für dich sehr bequem aus. (Beweislastumkehr)
Dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn dich keiner ernst nimmt und dir keiner glaubt!

Jetzt mal blöd gefragt... Bestreitest du tatsächlich, dass Disney und die Schauspieler extrem von diesen Artikel über den angeblichen Rassismus Eklat profitieren und das zu mehr Views führt und weitere (berechtigte) Kritik verhindert oder zumindest erschwert?
Es kannte doch vorher kein Mensch den Namen Moses Ingram... Nun kennt ihn jeder, selbst wenn er die Serie nicht gesehen hat!

Eine Sättigung des Marktes würde sich in Stagnation auswirken und nicht in extremen Rückgang der Abonnenten.
Die Zuschauer sind halt doch nicht so dumm, dass sie es nicht merken, wenn ihnen ständig eine teils radikale und äußerst zweifelhafte Agenda versucht wird zu indoktrinieren und die Story dabei auf der Strecke bleibt.

Hier mal 2 links, die dir zeigen könnten, warum die Zahlen sinken und warum die Leute keinen Bock auf die Woke Agenda haben. Aber wahrscheinlich wirst du Tamara gleich als rechts oder sonstiges abtun...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Q9B2tPes74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zeigt schön warum Woke Filme/Serien failen und filme ohne Woke Agenda nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AclB_cVJurY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Warum Wokness Serien und Filme zerstört.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Naja, eine Youtuberin, Bloggerin, Kolumnistin, Autorin die in Medien wie der Weltwoche, Tichys Einblick oder Achse des Guten publiziert, wird wohl kaum auf der linken Seite der Macht stehen


----------



## Baer85 (12. Juni 2022)

Kwijibo schrieb:


> Hier findet auch keine Täter-Opfer Umkehr statt. Im Gegenteil fragen die Leute, die du hier angehst, nach Beweisen für die angeblichen rassistischen Übergriffe, die in allen Artikel zu dem angeblichen Rassismus Eklat fehlen und auch von dir bis jetzt noch nicht gebracht wurden.


Das man nach mehr Informationen zu den Hintergründen fragt ist ja richtig und gut, aber wenn man dann nicht selber recherchiert und erwartet das sie einem auf dem Silbertablet gereicht werden zeugt nicht gerade von hoher intelligenz oder motivation. Und dann einfach den Schluss daraus ziehen, dass es diese Angriffe nicht gegeben hat und quasi zu unterstellen, es wäre inszeniert und aufgebauscht, ist meiner Meinung nach Täter-Opfer-Umkehr.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so, dass derjenige der eine Behauptung aufstellt, diese belegen muss und nicht die, die diese anzweifeln, das Gegenteil beweisen müssen!


Mein reden.   Dann mal raus mit euren Beweisen.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Jetzt mal blöd gefragt... Bestreitest du tatsächlich, dass Disney und die Schauspieler extrem von diesen Artikel über den angeblichen Rassismus Eklat profitieren und das zu mehr Views führt und weitere (berechtigte) Kritik verhindert oder zumindest erschwert?
> Es kannte doch vorher kein Mensch den Namen Moses Ingram... Nun kennt ihn jeder, selbst wenn er die Serie nicht gesehen hat!


Sicherlich profitieren sie auch davon. Wie es wohl jede Person und Firma der Öffentlichkeit versuchen würde. Aber sie könnten es garnicht machen, wenn es solche Angriffe nicht mehr geben würde. Und nur weil sie dadurch profitieren bedeutet es ja dann nicht, dass sie es inszeniert haben.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Eine Sättigung des Marktes würde sich in Stagnation auswirken und nicht in extremen Rückgang der Abonnenten.
> Die Zuschauer sind halt doch nicht so dumm, dass sie es nicht merken, wenn ihnen ständig eine teils radikale und äußerst zweifelhafte Agenda versucht wird zu indoktrinieren und die Story dabei auf der Strecke bleibt.


Nur weil du etwas behauptest wird es nicht gleich war. Stagnation ist für viele Anleger das Zeichen weiter zu ziehen und der Aktienkurs rauscht nach unten. Gründe warum die Abozahlen runter gehen hab ich ja auch schon oben gennant.

Und zu deinen verlinkten Videos brauch ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen. Wenn hier doch jemand nur mal ein Video mit dem Thema posten könnte, von einer Quelle die nicht komplett fragwürdig ist. Ob es das überhaupt gibt?


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich wirst du Tamara gleich als rechts oder sonstiges abtun...


Naja, ihr Lebenslauf spricht für sich.


----------



## Kwijibo (12. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Das man nach mehr Informationen zu den Hintergründen fragt ist ja richtig und gut, aber wenn man dann nicht selber recherchiert und erwartet das sie einem auf dem Silbertablet gereicht werden zeugt nicht gerade von hoher intelligenz oder motivation. Und dann einfach den Schluss daraus ziehen, dass es diese Angriffe nicht gegeben hat und quasi zu unterstellen, es wäre inszeniert und aufgebauscht, ist meiner Meinung nach Täter-Opfer-Umkehr.
> 
> Mein reden.   Dann mal raus mit euren Beweisen.
> 
> ...



Ich verschwende sicherlich nur meine Zeit, naja aber trotzdem...
Es ist nun mal so, dass jemand der etwas behauptet in der Beweispflicht ist und nicht der, der es anzweifelt.
Was du machst ist zu behaupten es gäbe die rassistischen Übergriffe, postest aber keine Beispiele mit Quellenangabe.
Selbst wenn ich nun google und nichts finde wo ich dir zustimme, würdest du behaupten ich hätte nicht richtig gegoogelt.
Ich weiß nicht ob du den Flying Tea Pot oder das Flying Spagettimonster Syndrom kennst.
Aber das ist so, als würde ich behaupten es gäbe einen Tea Pot in der Erdumlaufbahn oder ein Spgettimonster. Natürlich würdest du das bezweifeln und mich nach Beweisen fragen und ich dann sagen, dann beweise mir doch, dass es die nicht gibt. Da du das nicht schaffen wirst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich recht habe!
Daher kann nur derjenige, der eine Behauptung aufstellt, in der Beweispflicht sein!
Oder wie Sagan so schön sagte: "Extraodinary claims require extraordinary evidence!"

Zu dem dass  ja keiner in der Film Industrie einen Rassismus Eklat faken würde um finanziell davon zu profitieren...
Google doch mal nach Jussie Sollett wenn du so gerne googlest! 
Aber um mich dem nicht selber schuldig zu machen, hier ein Link aus dem Spiegel den du wohl nicht so einfach wie Tamara in eine nicht linke Schublade stecken kannst:








						Jussie Smollett: Schauspieler wegen inszenierten Angriffs zu 150 Tagen Gefängnis verurteilt
					

Er soll eine homophobe Attacke auf sich selbst vorgetäuscht haben: Nun muss Schauspieler Jussie Smollett für knapp fünf Monate in Haft – und eine hohe Geldsumme zahlen. Der Richter fand deutliche Worte.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Was stimmt den mit den Videos im Konkreten nicht, die ich gepostet habe?
War hier irgendein Logikfehler in der Argumentation?
Hast du irgendwelche Beweise oder Argumente, die du entgegenhalten kannst?
Oder gefällt dir nur die Person und das was sie dort gut argumentiert aussagt nicht.

Ich meine schon der Versuch die Videos mit Verweis auf ihren Lebenslauf schlecht zu reden, sagt ja schon einiges aus. 
Ein Argument wird nicht weniger richtig durch die Person die es vorbringt, genau so wie ein Scheinargument nicht richtig wird dadurch dass es eine Person mit entsprechendem Lebenslauf vorträgt. Argumente und Logik sind glücklicherweise unabhängig von den Personen, die sie vortragen!
Ein Argument invalide erscheinen zu lassen, indem man auf die Person verweist oder diese direkt angreift, zeugt nicht wirklich von Intelligenz und einer gesunden Diskussionskultur! 
Diese Diskussionstechnik nennt man übrigens  "Ad Hominem".

Aber wenn du tatsächlich Argumente hast, dann bin ich ganz Ohr und setzte mich gerne damit auseinander.
Ich fürchte nur, dass du grundsätzlich keine Argumente gelten lässt, die nicht in dein Weltbild passen. 

Ach btw, durch deine Aussage zur Stagnation und Anlagestrategien hast du bewiesen, dass du nicht viel Ahnung von Investment- und Anlagestrategien hast und du hast auch noch kein einziges Argument für den Rückgang der Abozahlen genannt und lediglich behauptet, dass die Zuschauer "gesättigt" wären, was nicht erklärt warum sie ihre Abos kündigen!
Was ich an dem 1. Video, dass ich gepostet habe, sehr schön finde ist das dort gezeigt wird das ein Film, der keinerlei Wokeness enthält gerade zum Mega Erfolg wird und warum der Woke Einheitsbrei den Zuschauern zum Halse raushängt.
Ich persönlich kenne auch einige Leute, die ihr Netflix und besonders viele, die Disney gekündigt haben weil ihnen die Indoktrinierung mit Wokeness auf den Nerv geht, während die Stories auf der Strecke bleiben.


​


----------



## Baer85 (13. Juni 2022)

Du versuchst es schonwieder umzudrehen. Ihr habt al erstes die These aufgestellt, dass die Angriffe nicht stattgefunden haben. Liefert dafür doch erstmal Beweise.



Kwijibo schrieb:


> Zu dem dass ja keiner in der Film Industrie einen Rassismus Eklat faken würde um finanziell davon zu profitieren...
> Google doch mal nach Jussie Sollett wenn du so gerne googlest!



Habe ich nie gesagt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass man das nicht einfach allen unterstellen kann. 
Ich kenne den Fall und der Typ hat auch seine Strafe (in meinen Augen zu wenig) dafür bekommen.

Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht die Videos anzuschauen. Die Zeit ist mir dafür zu schade.
Sie ist eindeutig der konservativen oder rechten Szene zuzuordnen und die Argumente, die sie hervorbringen wird, sind warscheinlich die gleichen wie die der anderen reaktionären Youtuber. Denn sie alle bedienen sich der gleichen Checkliste der Dinge, über die sie herziehen und das ständig.  (wird es euch nicht irgendwann langweilig immer wieder das gleiche zu hören?)
Nenn es ruhig Faulheit, ich nenne es Weisheit. 


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Ach btw, durch deine Aussage zur Stagnation und Anlagestrategien hast du bewiesen, dass du nicht viel Ahnung von Investment- und Anlagestrategien hast und du hast auch noch kein einziges Argument für den Rückgang der Abozahlen genannt und lediglich behauptet, dass die Zuschauer "gesättigt" wären, was nicht erklärt warum sie ihre Abos kündigen!
> Was ich an dem 1. Video, dass ich gepostet habe, sehr schön finde ist das dort gezeigt wird das ein Film, der keinerlei Wokeness enthält gerade zum Mega Erfolg wird und warum der Woke Einheitsbrei den Zuschauern zum Halse raushängt.
> Ich persönlich kenne auch einige Leute, die ihr Netflix und besonders viele, die Disney gekündigt haben weil ihnen die Indoktrinierung mit Wokeness auf den Nerv geht, während die Stories auf der Strecke bleiben.


Galub was du möchtest. Ich habe auch hier nicht behauptet, dass es so sein muss wie ich geschrieben habe, ich habe lediglich alternativen aufgezählt, die sein könnten. Denn ich habe mich nicht komplett auf eine Theorie eingeschossen und beharre darauf, dass es aussschließlich dran liegt. 

Und hier noch was zu


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Ad Hominem


Zitat aus Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_hominem
Direktes _ad hominem_​Als _missbräuchliches ad hominem_ (_abusive ad hominem_) kann diejenige Argumentationsweise bezeichnet werden, bei der eine Person unmittelbar angegriffen wird, um alle ihre Behauptungen zurückzuweisen. Diese Argumentation weist das Muster auf: „_X_ ist ein schlechter Mensch, deshalb sollte man ihm keinen Glauben schenken.“

Trotz der breiteren Akzeptanz des Ausdrucks _abusive ad hominem_ empfiehlt Walton, ihn nur für klar missbräuchliche und fehlschlüssige Fälle zu verwenden, in denen die Person zu Unrecht angegriffen wird. Das Wort _abusive_ suggeriert nicht nur die Verletzung der Person, sondern auch, dass das Argument ungerechtfertigt sei. Da es Walton zufolge durchaus Fälle gibt, bei denen ein _ad hominem_ berechtigt ist und die nicht auf einem logischen Irrtum beruhen, schlägt er die Bezeichnung _Direct Ethotic_ vor. Das _direct_ betont den direkten Angriff, das _ethotic_ das „Ethos“ des Gegenübers, konkret die Beschaffenheit gewisser Persönlichkeitsmerkmale.[5]

*Interessant sind auch die Abschnitte über "Befangenheit" und "Brunnenvergiftung" in dem Abschnitt Subtypen nach Walton.*


Achja... du verschwendest hier auf jeden fall deine Zeit. Wir sind hier in einem PC-Hardware Forum. Ich werde solange man mir keine schlüssigen Argumente bringen und belegen kann, die nicht ausschließlich von fragwürdigen Quellen wie Youtube, Insta oder sonstwelchen sozialen Medien stammen, wohl nicht von meiner Position abweichen. 
Genauso wenig hab ich die Hoffnung odar gar Intention dich von deiner abzubringen.


----------



## Kwijibo (13. Juni 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Du versuchst es schonwieder umzudrehen. Ihr habt al erstes die These aufgestellt, dass die Angriffe nicht stattgefunden haben. Liefert dafür doch erstmal Beweise.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Mir ist zwar klar, dass ich meine Zeit verschwende, aber das es mich immer mehr belustigt, versuche ich es erneut.

Du drehst hier ständig die Beweislast um!
Lies dir bitte nochmal meinen 1. Beitrag zu dem Thema durch. Dort habe ich gesagt, dass ich nicht sagen will, dass es keine rassistischen Kommentare gab, es aber sehr fragwürdig ist dass keiner der vielen Artikel auch nur ein Beispiel bringt.
Nun kamst du und hast erwähnt du hättest diese rassistischen Posts gegoogelt und es würde sie geben.
Wäre dann ja nun ein Leichtes diese hier zu posten!
Aber ich lasse mich mal auf dein Spielchen ein...
Erkläre mir dann aber mal bitte, wie dir jemand beweisen soll/kann, dass es keine rassistischen Posts gab?
Wie soll das technisch bitte gehen?
Soll man dir jede Internet Seite verlinken und behaupten man hätte die alle gelesen und keinen Post gefunden?
Wie kann man Beweisen, dass es etwas nicht gibt?
Das ist unmöglich!
Das ist so wie die Gläubigen, die einen Atheisten sagen er solle doch beweisen, dass es keinen Gott gibt.
Und selbst wenn nun jemand kommt und sagt er hätte gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden, würdest du unterstellen er wäre nur zu doof um richtig zu googeln!


Ein 10 Minuten Video ist dir also zu lang...obwohl du schon min. das 10 fache an Zeit investiert hast hier die Kommentare zu lesen und zu beantworten (und natürlich die rassistischen Kommentare zu googeln).
Obwohl du die Videos nicht geguckt hast, weißt du aber ganz genau welche Argumente gebracht werden und dass sie der rechten Szene zuzuordnen ist und setzt dabei sogar noch konservativ mit rechts gleich.
Kannst du mir mal erklären, wie man wissen kann welche Argumente jemand bringt und welche Gesinnung die Person hat (was bei sachlichen Argumenten keine Rolle spielt), ohne die Videos gesehen zu haben?
Ich würde ehrlich gerne verstehen wie das geht, denn dann könnte ich mir viel Zeit sparen und hätte eine Fähigkeit die dem Hellsehen gleichzusetzen ist!
Vielleicht kann ich das dann sogar weiterentwickeln und die Lottozahlen voraussagen!

Du bist scheinbar nicht fähig dich mit Argumenten Anderer auseinander zu setzten und machst leider genau das, was du andern hier ständig vorwirfst!
Du lebst in deiner eigenen kleinen Echo-Chamber in der du nur die Realität akzeptierst, die dir gefällt und die du idealisiert hast. Du verwendest nur Scheinargumente wie Ad Hominem, Beweislastumkehr, haltlose Behauptungen... und bezeichnest alles als Rechts was du dann wieder in einem weiteren Ad Hominem enden lässt.
Man wirst du noch viel Spaß und Erfolg im Leben haben!


----------



## Baer85 (14. Juni 2022)

Kwijibo schrieb:


> Erkläre mir dann aber mal bitte, wie dir jemand beweisen soll/kann, dass es keine rassistischen Posts gab?
> Wie soll das technisch bitte gehen?





Kwijibo schrieb:


> Das ist unmöglich!


Das ist mein Punkt. Ihr könnt es nicht wissen und doch habt ihr schnell angefangen es zu unterstellen ohne auch nur den versuch zu unternehmen es selbst herauszufinden.

Das Video ist mir nicht zu lang. Ich bezweifle einfach die Neutralität der Person aufgrund ihrer bisherigen Tätigkeiten an. Ich habe mir schon einige Videos angesehen, in dem Reaktionäre ihren Gedankendurchfall zur "Woke-Culture" und anderen neuren Kulturveränderungen verbreitet haben, und alle haben im Grunde über die gleichen Dinge geheult. Da muss ich mir nicht noch ein Video anschauen, von einer Person, die offensichtlich nicht neutral ist.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Du verwendest nur Scheinargumente wie Ad Hominem, Beweislastumkehr, haltlose Behauptungen...


Du bist doch von der Seite, die hier einfach etwas unterstellt hat und in keinster weise etwas vorgelegt hat um eure Behauptungen zu unterstützen. Wer hat denn also haltlose Bahauptungen aufgesellt und eine Beweislastumkehr verlangt? 
Wie ich dir schon oben beim Artikel über ad hominem verlinkt habe, gibt es berechtigte Anwendungen für ad hominem (Stichwort Performatives ad hominem, Befangenheit und Brunnenvergiftung).


Kwijibo schrieb:


> und bezeichnest alles als Rechts was du dann wieder in einem weiteren Ad Hominem enden lässt.


Tut mir leid für dich, aber diejenigen, die "woke" in diesem Zusammenhang benutzen und sich darüber in diesem ausmaß beschweren sind halt überwiegend Leute aus der konservativen, reaktionären und rechten Szene. Da kann sich doch keiner beschweren, wenn man das ausspricht? 
Das Thema kommt doch fast nur da vor. Niemand anderes interessiert sich dafür in diesem Ausmaß. Damit werden Leute wie du leben müssen.


Kwijibo schrieb:


> Man wirst du noch viel Spaß und Erfolg im Leben haben!


Hast du nicht früher geschrieben ich sei aggressiv? Fass dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase, wenn du meinst hier mit einer persönlichen Beleidigung enden zu müssen.


----------



## Spekilatius (20. Juni 2022)

Kwijibo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe nun bereits mehrer Artikel zu diesem Thema gelesen und was mir durchweg aufgefallen ist, dass nirgends auch nur ansatzweise erklärt wird, was es genau an rassistischen Kommentaren gegen die Schauspielerin gab.
> Nicht ein einziger Artikel hat auch nur ein Beispiel für die angeblich rassistischen Übergriffe angeführt, was ich äußerst bedenklich finde.
> In der heutigen Zeit wird doch gerne jegliche Kritik als rassistisch, sexistisch oder transphob abgestempelt, selbst wenn das absolut nicht zutrifft.
> Bsp.: Brie Larsons Antwort auf jegliche Kritik zu dem extrem schlechten Cap. Marvel wurde als sexistisch bezeichnet. Selbst wenn einfach nur gesagt wurde das die Handlung total platt ist, viele Logikfehler aufweist und der Plot schon nach wenigen Minuten durchschaubar ist.
> ...


Wenn dich interessiert, was im einzelnen gesagt bzw. geschrieben wurde, geh doch auf Twitter und überzeug dich selber. Ich glaube es versteht sich von alleine, dass man hier als Autor ungerne Rassistische Kommentare postet.


----------



## Celinna (20. Juni 2022)

nurmal zum thema Rechts, das ist ne normale politische sichweise die der großteil der bevölkerung hier in Europa teilt, das aber die letzten 50 Jahre versucht wurde rechts= rechtsextremist gleichzusetzen ist ein verbrechen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Celinna schrieb:


> nurmal zum thema Rechts, das ist ne normale politische sichweise die der großteil der bevölkerung hier in Europa teilt, das aber die letzten 50 Jahre versucht wurde rechts= rechtsextremist gleichzusetzen ist ein verbrechen.


Äh...nein, konservative Partien üben sich nicht zwangsweise mit rechten Parolen.


----------



## Gamecollector1 (4. Juli 2022)

Rassismus wird auch hin und wieder benutzt um einfach in den Medien zu bleiben. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass heutzutage irgendjemand wegen seiner Hautfarbe diskriminiert wird. Die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich bei deiner Aussage lachen oder weinen soll. 
Es werden täglich Leute wegen ihrer Hautfarbe diskriminiert und das überall auf der Welt.


----------



## BjornE (4. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich bei deiner Aussage lachen oder weinen soll.
> Es werden täglich Leute wegen ihrer Hautfarbe diskriminiert und das überall auf der Welt.


Ja besonders Weiße heutzutage.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Alles Relativ..
> Mir ist Wichtiger das ein Schauspieler seine Rolle zu verkörpern weis..
> Joar sie ist Farbig .. na und? ich find sie Spielt die Rolle sehr gut in der Kenobi Serie.



Mir hat die Figur nicht viel gegeben, aber ich war auch von der ganzen Serie gelangweilt und genervt.
Es ist immer nur noch eine eigene Nabelschau und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch genervt das jetzt überall, alles abgedeckt werden muß.
Richtige Gleichberechtigung und Fairness wäre, gute Rollen und Formate zu entwickeln, für jeden.


----------

